# Jumping in my Hands



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

So lately my quite exploratory hedgehog has taken to, if I wake him up in the early night (morning for him), burrowing under my cupped hands in my lap. It's pretty adorable, and I absolutely love it. I sort of just cup my hands around him, and if he is really settled in, sort of hold him a little tighter because I know he would like the additional warmth (don't worry I am very gentle). Every once in a while I will pet him with my thumbs.

Lately, though, every once and a while for no apparent reason he will sort of get restless and do a little "hop" thing (quills down), pushing up against my hands. I usually, give him an escape route, thinking he might be telling me he is done cuddling. Instead of leaving my hands though, he sort of just spins around, a little frantically, jumping up. It's a little odd and often he'll settle back down. Most of the time though I just have to put him back in his cage. Anybody have any thoughts as to why he is doing this?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

sounds as though it could be him having "boy time". i have a female so i am going off of the other descriptions that i have heatrd


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

If his head is tucked under when he hops then it is likely boy time. Also if you see a very long, very red "extra leg" then it is boy time. It is the most _charming_ behaviour of hedgehogs in my opinion. Sometimes they will have boy time by rubbing against something so he could be rubbing against your hands when he jumps. I'd think you would feel it though. It's kind of hard to miss.


----------

